# Service im Forum



## Netzwerker (26. September 2003)

Hallo an alle,

zuerst dachte ich mir super ein Forum von Bergwerk. Hier erfährt man interessantes und die "Bergwerker" machen hier einen anständigen Support. Aber...........................

Ein Beitrag in dem ich mich kritisch über den Informationsgehalt der Bergwerk Homepage ausgelassen habe wurde wieder zurückgenommen. 

Ich finds Schade, aber wenigsten tummel sich ja einige Gleichgesinnte hier rum. Aber was meint den Ihr zu dieser Sache??????????????????????????????????????????????

Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. September 2003)

Was hast du denn darin (sinngemäß) geschrieben - habs leider nicht gesehen!

Jedenfalls scheinen die Bergwerker wenig Zeit hier zu verbringen und wenn man nicht mal alle drei Wochen hier reinschaut, dann ist das irgendwie fürn @rsch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netzwerker (26. September 2003)

Find ich auch. Die sollten sich schon kümmern, wenn es Ihnen wichtig ist.

Nein es ging damals um Klamotten. Die haben Sie jetzt drin, aber ich finde im Ganzen, dass es wenig Informationen auf der Homepage gibt. 

Wenn man so eine "Edelschmiede" betreibt, gehört Service, Information und Kommunikation einfach dazu. Magura finde ich da nicht schlecht.

Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## nils (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netzwerker _
> *Wenn man so eine "Edelschmiede" betreibt, gehört Service, Information und Kommunikation einfach dazu. Magura finde ich da nicht schlecht.
> *



Da muß der Service und das ganze drumrum auch perfekt sein, sonst bleibt ja nicht mehr viel.
Mit ihren Produkten (zumindest den Bremsen, die Gabeln sind geil, aber halt auch von Rond) können sie nicht viel reissen...


----------



## Ollimat (27. September 2003)

Das GT- und canyonforum sind echt besser, hier wird eigentlich nur eigenwerbung betrieben, so wie ich das sehe.

egeal, ich halt mich mal besser raus, fahr eh kein bergwerk

RO
Ollimat


----------



## Faunus (29. September 2003)

Das Canyonforum finde ich auch perfekt, da könnten sich die Bergwerker mal abgucken, wie man so ein Forum führt. Da muß man keine 3 Wochen warten, bis mal wieder einer vom Hersteller vorbeischaut und die unbequemen Fragen dann eh nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Netzwerker (29. September 2003)

Hi All,

finde es gut, das sich hier einige doch noch beteiligen. Ich will hier auch keine Negativkampagne gegen Bergwerk fahren. Ich finde die Bikes echt klasse und bin mit meinen Mercury super zufrieden. Ich finde es halt schade, das man so ein Forum einrichtet und nach kurzer Zeit nicht richtig pflegt. Bei den anderen Foren war ich noch nicht, aber da schaue ich jetzt gleich mal rein.

*** An die Bergwerker, laßt Eure Leute nicht so hängen ***


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. September 2003)

Hallo an alle,

zuerst einmal wollen wir uns für die noch nicht tägliche Beantwortung eurer Fragen entschuldigen.

Im Moment ist leider Urlaubszeit, und da kommt es leider zu Verspätungen...

Aber wir geloben Besserung und werden uns in Zukunft 
verstärkt der Informationsbereitstellung widmen.

Sportliche Grüße

Anthony


----------

